# Chain saw runs great - won't cut



## Kenster

I have a 16 inch Craftsman.  Runs well.  Starts after just a few pulls even when it's cold.  I used it about a week or so ago to buck a 14 inch hickory I had taken down when the top had been removed by a storm, thanks to internal ant damage.  It ran fine then though I could tell the chain was getting a little dull.  
Today I went out to tackle a couple of big, heavy logs recently acquired from my neighbor.  I cleaned the saw up really good. I had a pack of new Oregon blades so decided to slap one of those on instead of taking the time to sharpen the chain that was on there.  Filled up the gas and oil reservoir and it quickly fired up.
When I put the chain to the log it did virtually nothing!  Revved up to max rpm it barely managed to rub a dent in the wood.  Wasn't cutting at all.  Not a speck of sawdust.  There was a bit of smoke and it looked like the chain was burning the wood.  I tried it on some other rounds that I knew were not rock hard.  It did the same thing with them.   I assume it was getting oil.  The oil level in the reservoir had gone down some and there was oil around the sprocket.  I tried it with different amounts of slack in the chain.  Nothing.  I even put the old chain back on to see if the new one was bad.  No change. 
I don't get it.  

What might be the problem?
Thanks.

Ken.  Bellville, Texas    Halfway between Cat Spring and Raccoon Bend


----------



## flhpi

Fix the chain. You put it on backwards when you changed the bar.


----------



## twitch

flhpi said:
			
		

> Fix the chain. You put it on backwards when you changed the bar.



+1


----------



## bogydave

If the chain is turning on the bar & nothing is happening.
Could the chain be on backwards?
Even a dull chain should cut into the wood.
Picture?


----------



## smokinj

twitch said:
			
		

> flhpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the chain. You put it on backwards when you changed the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+3


----------



## fossil

Start it up in reverse and give it a whirl.   %-P   Rick


----------



## Oldmainer

Must be the hot Texas sun...


----------



## Kenster

flhpi said:
			
		

> Fix the chain. You put it on backwards when you changed the bar.



Okay, I'll bite.... how is that possible?  How can a chain be put on more than one way?  The "points" are pointed in the same direction as the chain is turning. And when I put the old chain back on, I know that I had not turned it inside out, or whatever it would take to be "backwards."

I'm not arguing with you.  I just don't see how you could put one on backwards as long as you put the "pointed links facing in the direction of chain travel.  But I'm open to education.


----------



## smokinj

Kenster said:
			
		

> flhpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the chain. You put it on backwards when you changed the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll bite.... how is that possible?  How can a chain be put on more than one way?  The "points" are pointed in the same direction as the chain is turning. And when I put the old chain back on, I know that I had not turned it inside out, or whatever it would take to be "backwards."
> 
> I'm not arguing with you.  I just don't see how you could put one on backwards as long as you put the "pointed links facing in the direction of chain travel.  But I'm open to education.
Click to expand...


it will run in both directions.


----------



## Oldmainer

Me thinks yer puttin' us on dude...must be a slow day down there in long horn country...


----------



## Kenster

Oldmainer said:
			
		

> Me thinks yer puttin' us on dude...must be a slow day down there in long horn country...



Oldmainer, would that that was true.  However... as humiliating as it is, I will confess that I went out and discovered that there is, indeed, a wrong way to put on chain, and, of course being me, that's the way I did it.    And you know what?  Right there on the sprocket cover is an engraved diagram of just how the chain should look when it's installed correctly.
I also will admit that I am probably the first person ever to make such a mistake.  My bride of 36 years has long known that I am an idiot.  Now all you guys do, too!

Thanks for not being too hard on me.

Kenster


----------



## smokinj

Kenster said:
			
		

> Oldmainer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks yer puttin' us on dude...must be a slow day down there in long horn country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldmainer, would that that was true.  However... as humiliating as it is, I will confess that I went out and discovered that there is, indeed, a wrong way to put on chain, and, of course being me, that's the way I did it.    And you know what?  Right there on the sprocket cover is an engraved diagram of just how the chain should look when it's installed correctly.
> I also will admit that I am probably the first person ever to make such a mistake.  My bride of 36 years has long known that I am an idiot.  Now all you guys do, too!
> 
> Thanks for not being too hard on me.
> 
> Kenster
Click to expand...


its happen to everyone of us at some point!


----------



## craigs

Usually I notice I've put the chain on backwards after EVERYTHING is assembled and cleaned, and the saw is the last thing to be put away.  I hate that!


----------



## iskiatomic

> its happen to everyone of us at some point!




Been there, done that. 

I said to myself damn! A drill bit will work in reverse, not well however.


KC


----------



## flyingcow

Not the 1st time I've heard of that happening. Chances are, it happens a lot more, most just won't admit to it. Very entertaining thread. Don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## JeffRey30747

BTDT
Last time it happened to me, I flipped the bar over without thinking to flip the chain back. I got everything back together before I noticed it. Doh!


----------



## LLigetfa

Kenster said:
			
		

> I also will admit that I am probably the first person ever to make such a mistake.


Nope.  My father made the same mistake decades ago.


----------



## kartracer

Lawn mower blades will do the same thing.


----------



## golfandwoodnut

After you do it once, you will never do it again.  I guess you can tell I have done it.


----------



## Redskins82

lol, I did it just a few days ago. I had to come down the ladder to figure out what the problem was. I had left the saw disassembled after cleaning it. I put it all back together and then sharpened the chain. When I realized the chain was on backwards, I also then realized that something seemed strange when I was sharpening the chain but I couldn't figure it out at the time.


----------



## leaddog

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldmainer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks yer puttin' us on dude...must be a slow day down there in long horn country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldmainer, would that that was true.  However... as humiliating as it is, I will confess that I went out and discovered that there is, indeed, a wrong way to put on chain, and, of course being me, that's the way I did it.    And you know what?  Right there on the sprocket cover is an engraved diagram of just how the chain should look when it's installed correctly.
> I also will admit that I am probably the first person ever to make such a mistake.  My bride of 36 years has long known that I am an idiot.  Now all you guys do, too!
> 
> Thanks for not being too hard on me.
> 
> Kenster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its happen to everyone of us at some point!
Click to expand...


I've never done it.................. and thats my story and I'm sticking to it
leaddog


----------



## dirttracker

Nice to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## Gooserider

Of course none of us have ever done it  :red:  How do you think we ALL recognized the problem so fast???  Some of us have even never done it while working on someone ELSE's saw.... :red: :red: :red:

Gooserider


----------



## twitch

The first and hopefully the last time I did that, I just threw it in reverse.


----------



## mkra776

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpZca8cLRUE


----------



## leftyscott

Even though I replaced chains dozens of times,  I always eyeball the chain first before I take it off.


----------



## DanCorcoran

Putting the chain on backwards is the current-day equivalent of lighting the filter on your cigarette (back when everyone smoked).  We've all done it...


----------



## Tony H

I recall doing that a few years ago was getting tired after a long day and put on a fresh chain. Took me about 15 minutes before I realized the chain was back wards. Best way I found to make sure is looking down from the top of the saw the points should face toward the tip of the saw. Don't worry if it ever happens again you will realize it quickly.


----------



## LLigetfa

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> We've all done it...


At one time, we weren't allowed to smoke tailor made cigs in the bush... had to be roll-your-owns.  I may have lit the filter more than once but I have never put a chain on backwards.


----------



## PapaDave

Finished getting the wood done for the next couple years a few days ago, then took bar & chain off. Cleaned everything up, got the small ridge off the bar, then flipped it. Put the chain on, tensioned it, then put it away w/o using it.
Now, I'm starting to think the chain may be on backward. Just had to plant that seed of doubt, eh?


----------

